# ClaireHalls Silver TT.225 Progress Thread



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Today i finally got my TT after a long search  My boyfriend had surprised me buy going away while i was at work last night to buy it, and woke up this afternoon to him showing up outside with it  
It is such a clean example with no faults (except wheels needing refurbed) i couldnt be any happier with it 

It is lowered 20mm but soon to be changed to coilovers.
Full service history & Cambelt & water pump recently done
interior is absolutely spotless everything working & no lights on dash.
Engine bay also clean, looking to do some tuning not too much. 
Some other small touches done.

My Plans:

> Coilovers
> tints
>tuning ( TIP,Jetex filter,Possibly front mount,some coloured silicon hosing, Dv, Downpipe & decat and custom exhaust, remap)
>Nice wheels

I will upload pics tomorrow


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the TT forum, nice shopping list you have there


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Thankyou.... Looking forward to getting started

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's exciting times thinking of all the endless possibilities haha  She's a nice motor there Claire looks clean 8) Sounds like you got your ideas straight in your head which is cool. Was similar to me when I got started. I had my must do's asap..... Wheels, 007p yellow spring DV, 3" TIP, Remap, WAK intake mod, Brake light mod, Tints, Coilovers and spacers. It's grown from there but it's a good start. Keep us informed and have fun with the build


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm just enjoying car the now. Needing ideas for nice subtle mods??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

First purchase from my boyfriend, early birthday present =)










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

clairehall said:


> First purchase from my boyfriend, early birthday present =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good purchase they will look super on your car. Just need the ride height sorted and possible spacers and the stance will be sorted


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great choice of wheels


----------



## Scotty262 (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking nice


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks 

The car is lowered 20mm on springs but im putting coilovers on soon and will sort some spacers out too


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

First problem.... Clutch pedal had broke, im sure its an easy fix, quick weld

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. Did it go far from home? They seem to a ticking time bomb these clutch pedals. Think I will weld mine up just to be safe. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Got it sorted, its was the bolt that came out. Its so annoying, my Ibiza done the same

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Alloys now on


















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cam_d_ (Feb 24, 2013)

lookd great just needs to be closer to earth now


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought second purchase

Honda S2000 air filter & blue turbo intake pipe.


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

I have brembos on my car and i want to change the brakes, the last owner didnt say what they are off...Im thinking leon cupra or something

Any ideas how i can find out?


----------



## dizzle99 (Apr 9, 2013)

They should be the same as the Cupra R. Also I love the CH's on the TT, looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks really nice


----------



## clairehall (Jan 5, 2013)

Another purchase for the TT

Honda s2000 air filter
And a front mount which I bought off James off here. Shall be fitted this week =) will get pics to follow.


----------

